# Dream



## Skitten (Jan 14, 2005)

Dream

Dream died when she was around 5 weeks old. Didn't know why.










http://community.webshots.com/photo/83157427/115111423ykraxC

Obi, Rollie, and Inca's sister.
Keena's daughter.
Father unknown.
DOB unknown.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Those are absoultely adorable kitten pictures. So sorry to hear of Dream passing on. There are times we just never know about these things. But remember the short time Dream was with you, Dream felt your love. Take comfort that Dream is at the Bridge. By the way...that is a neat name. Its so unique and original.


----------

